# Carb Cycling for a bulk ..... Need Clarification please



## _Romeo_ (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey folks... been reading up on carb cycling as i am getting ready for  my next bulk...  apparently i didn't go too great last cycle in the fat  department.

my confusion is here.... my BMR is 1990  ... TDEE @ 3,680

Once i drop the carb on my low days, i should make up for it in the fat column and vice versa, correct?
So let's say my high carb day goes like this (325g / 300g / 130g ) Pro/Carb/Fat
Now my low carb  day would be something like this (325g / 100g / 220g) Pro/Carb/Fat....  Question, isn't that a bit too much fat to make up for the low carbs?


----------



## Tris10 (Nov 23, 2012)

One gram of fat is 9 calories... One gram of carbs is 4 calories.. don't add every gram for gram.


----------



## _Romeo_ (Nov 23, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> One gram of fat is 9 calories... One gram of carbs is 4 calories.. don't add every gram for gram.



I am pretty well aware of the breakdown...and i wasn't going gram for gram, check the numbers again 

Anyone else would like to chime in on the structure of it? Should calories remain the same daily just manipulate the macros or the daily calorie fluctuation isn't that big of deal as long as the macros are setup correctly?


----------



## Tris10 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry lolol i really didnt even look at the numbers. I just figured thats what you did. ahaha and the calorie thing, you would be surprised at some of the simple things ppl dont know.


----------



## Nok (Nov 23, 2012)

I think if you are bulking, you don't need to necessarily count calories. 

So long as you eat clean and healthy, and ensure you are over your maintenance by no more than 400 - 500 calories.... You should be fine

This is just my opinion however.

When i think of counting cals i think of cutting.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

my next bulk cycle diet is going to look something like

400p 325c 100gf on lifting days

and 375p 120c 140f or so on non-lifting days


carb cycling while bulking is fine, especially since old-school mega bulking is old news.. u shouldnt really get above 14% bodyfat anymore.. i know i sure as fuck won't


----------



## rage racing (May 10, 2013)

I carb cycle when I bulk or cut. My protein intake stays the same every day. On low carb days I eat more fat and high carb days get less fat. It has  worked well for me. I tried bulking just by eating alot and not really paying attention to macros.....all I did was get fat...lol


----------



## HFO3 (May 10, 2013)

Macro counting is a key for success in both cutting and bulking because it works.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 10, 2013)

You are correct!




HFO3 said:


> Macro counting is a key for success in both cutting and bulking because it works.


----------



## Merkaba (May 10, 2013)

This thread was bumped by a spam post.  But yes, track your macs even on a bulk.  Made that mistake pf not doing so years ago and added some fat cells.


----------



## Growth (May 13, 2013)

The cals should be lower on the low days... That's what will keep the "bulk" clean which is your goal.  I'd keep your fats/proteins the same on the low carb day.

I only follow my low carb days when NOT weight training.  You're using less energy those days.


----------



## LAM (May 15, 2013)

you really wouldn't want to carb cycle while bulking unless your talking about just having some high carb days and very high carb days.  besides the obvious of having a caloric excess in the diet keeping serum insulin levels low and stable is the key to bulking since insulin is the most anabolic hormone that the body produces.  carbs are also protein sparing.


----------



## blergs. (May 15, 2013)

_Romeo_ said:


> Hey folks... been reading up on carb cycling as i am getting ready for  my next bulk...  apparently i didn't go too great last cycle in the fat  department.
> 
> my confusion is here.... my BMR is 1990  ... TDEE @ 3,680
> 
> ...


7


Carb cycling is for fatloss, i have never done it for mass... or remember others doing that..

good fats are GOOD FATS, i add olive oil to everything i can weather bulking or cutting. add a shot in protein drink, add it to food.  its good not bad.  personally i rec: high protein/ high fat/ med carbs  for mass.  of course dont raise or drop your calories too excessively


----------



## sassy69 (May 20, 2013)

LAM said:


> you really wouldn't want to carb cycle while bulking unless your talking about just having some high carb days and very high carb days.  besides the obvious of having a caloric excess in the diet keeping serum insulin levels low and stable is the key to bulking since insulin is the most anabolic hormone that the body produces.  carbs are also protein sparing.



Carb cycling during a bulk is mostly just putting your carbs where you will use them in the diet. It is also one way to keep things to a "clean bulker". Many people look at a bulking phase as "EAT EVERYTHING IN SIGHT" and then you have to work extra hard to cut the excess flab you gain in the process. Its a slower process, but really it only looks that way if you're measuring progress by sheer weight / size. At the end of the day what % of that is actual muscle and what is fat that you'll probably want to drop at the end of it anyway. In that sense, the less dramatic swing in weight & bodyfat from bulker to cutter, the easier it is on your body and the easier it is for your body to maintain a more consistent "set point".


----------



## mr.buffman (Jun 25, 2013)

EAT EVERYTHING IN SIGHT- That was my problem when I tried to gain muscle!!


----------

